# Nervous- re: Surgery and finding surgeon



## chloe (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello,

I have a hurthle cell lesion and I am told that I must ahve surgery. Two things are worrying me. I have been told taht I should interview surgeons to see who has done a lot. I have an HMO and I get referred to an ENT, I don't really have a choice. DO I get the referral, interview the guy, then get a new referral if I don't like him? Where can I get other surgeon's names.

Also, it can take weeks to get consultation, pick a surgeon, and get the surgery. I imagine the lesion growing hugely if it takes two months or so to get the surgery.

How fast does hurtle cell grow? I am trying to get this done ASAP, but I know it will take awhile.

Thanks for the help.

-chloe


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi:

First don't be scared of the surgery as it will go just fine. 

Second, you can call endos in your area and ask them who they refer to for thyroidectomies and they should happily tell you. You definitely want a surgeon that does thyroidectomies regularly (2 or 3 per week).

Once you get the names from the endos offices, you can check with your insurance to see which surgeon is on your HMO plan. Then you can ask your surgeon to refer you to one of those surgeons.

I don't know anything about the type of lesion you have; however, if you tell the surgeons office when you make the appointment that you have the lesion, etc., maybe they can get you in sooner rather than later.

Hang in there! 

Patti


----------

